# Weekend away for 40th birthday?



## ckc123 (26 Jan 2007)

Any suggestions as to where I can take my wife for a weekend away for her 40th birthday - in Ireland or on continent - any suggestions welcomed am a bit stuck...Thanks.


----------



## zag (26 Jan 2007)

Ah, c'mon.  You have to give some sort of a hint.  What does she like and not like.  Which cities have you been to before, etc . . .

z


----------



## Cyrstal (26 Jan 2007)

With cheap Ryanair flights there are loads of options out there!

Here would be my suggestions

1. Rome - such a beautiful city a weekend isn't enough to see it!
2. Barcelona - another very pretty city - loads to do and to eat out is quite cheap!
3. Prague - would recommend going to an opera in the Prague Opera House - even if you're not into opera the building is stunning and the atmosphere wonderful!  Stay in the old town - we stayed off Wencelas Square where the Sex Industry is really in your face!
4. London - short flight and plenty of great shows to catch!!!
5. Amsterdam - a visit to the coffee shops are a must ;-)

Hope you have a ball wherever ye decide to go!!


----------



## ckc123 (26 Jan 2007)

She has been to most European cities - favourites are Rome, Venice, Krakow, Prague. Loves museums, good food. Was thinking a spa weekend mightbe good ???


----------



## Petal (26 Jan 2007)

How about Vienna. Millions of museums, impressive buildings, fabulous food, not overly expensive, very clean, safe and easy to get around. Lots of classical music concerts, opera, musicals etc. Lots to see and do.


----------



## ice (26 Jan 2007)

Here are a few spa resorts

[broken link removed]
http://www.aghadoeheights.com/
[broken link removed]


But if my husband took me here then I'd be delighted !!
http://www.monart.ie/


----------



## Guest127 (27 Jan 2007)

Istanbul. totally different.


----------



## gar123 (27 Jan 2007)

have to say when we went to venice it was spectacular but if i was really interested in her enjoyment i might send her away with some friends to biarritz so cheap to get to and so much value for money for what women want


----------



## toniolry (28 Jan 2007)

I went to the G Hotel in Galway for my 40th.....with the girls!!!...while my hubby minded the kids. Now that was what I really wanted - gorgeous hotel, amazing spa, great food and shopping in Galway. Heaven! And not a nappy or crying child in sight. My advice would be to ask her what she'd really like to do. Good luck.


----------



## Pennyscraper (21 Feb 2007)

Lucky girl! I've been to Temple and Monart and both are lovely. Temple if you would like her to really relax and unwind and Monart if you're less concerned about getting full access to treatments and more into luxurious rooms. Both are wow though. Its about which is handier for you to get to I suppose> Again, lucky lady!



ice said:


> Here are a few spa resorts
> 
> [broken link removed]
> http://www.aghadoeheights.com/
> ...


----------

